# Please Help with Breed!!!



## jmkeen (Jun 8, 2012)

I just got this pup and I was wondering if somebody could help me identify breed. The people that I got it from said Lab/Corgi Mix, but friends of mine keep telling me Pitbull. Can somebody help me identify.....PLEASE.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

He doesn't really look like a labxcorgi to me :x He might be too young to be able to ID him from visual alone. His features will be more apparent as he gets older.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see Lab, Corgi OR pit bull in those photos.
But puppies are all smooshy faced cute like blobs as little ones anyway.

Brindle doesn't mean pit bull necessarily, lots of dogs come in brindle so if that's why your friends are saying "pit" it doesn't mean much.

He could be a hound, boxer, etc.

He's certainly a cute dog and you'll probably be able to make a better breed guess when he's a few months older.


----------



## Shazza02 (Jun 12, 2012)

Almost looks like he has a bit of staffy


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

he looks awefully tiny, how old is he?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless this pup is very young, its gotta be smaller breeds.. he is tiny. Any of him standing?


----------



## Dog Problemz (Jun 9, 2012)

That is definitely not a Lab or a Corgi. Neither of them come in brindle! It is most likely an American Pit Bull Terrier puppy, like this one:










The only other breeds that come in brindle also have wrinkles or markings on their face from birth, like the Boxer, Cane Corso, and Bull Mastiff. However, there is not a trace of Corgi in there. Corgis are very small and have narrow, tapered snouts. Hounds also have a distinctive tapering of the muzzle. It is possible that this is a Pit Bull mixed with Labrador, since some lines do have brick or square shaped heads. However, the brindle coloration, square-shaped head, and absence of wrinkles or other markings is a clear indication of Pit Bull heritage.

*A word of warning:* it looks like the one you've got is much younger than 8 weeks old. I think that you should have done a lot more research on the breeder and the breed you were getting. This puppy appears to be 5-6 weeks at the most. Because Pit Bulls are Terriers and have a tendency to become dog aggressive, it is important that you get them at 8 weeks, to allow them to develop good social skills with their litter mates. This puppy will need a _lot_ of proper socialization with other dogs to prevent dog aggression from developing or getting out of control as the dog gets older. I would highly advise that you sign him up for Puppy Training and Socialization the minute he has his second set of shots.

You can learn more about the American Pit Bull Terrier here and here.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of breeds other than pitties come in brindle. Dachshunds for example. And boxers. I've even met a purebred brindle pug, which was a total mystery to us and her owners.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Dog Problemz said:


> That is definitely not a Lab *or a Corgi. Neither of them come in brindle*! It is most likely an American Pit Bull Terrier puppy, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have an opinion on what the puppy is seeing as, it looks very young and could turn out to be a lot of different things, but I did want to point out Cardigan Welsh Corgis do in fact, come in brindle.

http://thecorgisite.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/cardigan_welsh_corgi-21.jpg


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I know brindle can occur in a lot of breeds, but that looks like a pitty pup to me, and one far too young to be away from it's mother and litter.


----------

